# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month March 2010 (CLOSED)

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for March 2010! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness and very basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal). Good luck!

----------


## John Clare

To get the ball rolling, here's my entry.  Dyeing Poison Dart Frog (Citronella morph) - _Dendrobates tinctorius_

----------


## Bellerophon

oooh, I'll see your yellow and raise you some toxin (Phyllobates _terribilis)_

----------


## Ebony

My lovely Southern bell frog (Litoria raniforis) hanging around in the Frogery.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Well, since I brought all my frogs and toads out of the cold room this week, I have some pictures to start throwing in the competition again. I'll start with my favorite little frogs in North America- Darts they ain't- but they sure are fun...


_Pseudacris triseriata_

Some of you may remember this particular one as the skinny little morph that showed up in my critter room all on his own a few months back.

----------


## John Clare

I really like that frog Johnny.

----------


## andrew

my whites tree frog i got on saturday

----------


## ketz

An American Toad (Bufo Americanus) that I caught and released in my front yard...



Btw, this is my first post!  Hello!  I've been mostly here reading the card guides, but now I'll make an effort to post more often.

----------


## John Clare

Welcome, Ketz.  Nice photo!

----------


## Wambli

Frogs should not play with guns.

----------


## 1beataway

Lots of good pics this month. It'll be hard to vote.

----------


## McLaura

Vietnamese Mossy Frog from an exhibit at the National Geographic Museum.

----------


## John Clare

McLaura, where is that museum?  :Smile:

----------


## McLaura

> McLaura, where is that museum?


In DC.  :Smile:   They had a special traveling frog exhibit in 2008, so they aren't there now.  I just found the schedule for it (Traveling Exhibitions - Frogs - A Chorus of Colors), and the next place it will be is Anaheim in June.  I would highly recommend going to see it, as it's a very comprehensive exhibit.

----------


## John Clare

Ah yes, that was in New York recently.  We had a discussion on it in the forum a while back, I believe.

----------


## Kurt

Yeah, it came to Boston last year some time. It was the first time I had ever seen a full grown mossy. I never realized they got that big.

----------


## hyla

Here is Hyla, my wc gray tree frog. This is her enjoying her favorite fairy tale!

----------


## John Clare

Lovely plump frog  :Smile: .

----------


## Kurt

Your frog can read? Awesome!

----------


## hyla

Thanks for the compliment John. I will be sure to tell her you said so. And Kurt, do you think I could make some money off my literate frog?

----------


## Kurt

Maybe, but do you prove your frog can read? I suppose you can always have him write a five page book report.

----------


## hyla

Actually now I am thinking she just likes looking at the pictures!

----------


## 1beataway

> Actually now I am thinking she just likes looking at the pictures!


Now you're at a crucial step. You must make sure she understands that while the pictures are good material in addition to the words, what she reads is the most important. Once she can grasp that, she can move from _Frog and Toad_  to Dante's _Inferno._ 

I have faith it will go well.

----------


## hyla

or The Iliad

----------


## daziladi

*Chester* of course! <g>

----------


## John Clare

Wow, Chester is a nice looking frog, though he could use a bit of exercise!

----------


## Kurt

Couldn't we all. Couldn't we all.

----------


## daziladi

> Wow, Chester is a nice looking frog, though he could use a bit of exercise!


He's getting some climbing vines tonight, that should get him off his rear-end a bit! "The biggest loser, dumpy style" <g>

----------


## Brian

Waldo, gray treefrog, singing in the rain.

----------


## Ebony

UncleChester...Very nice, Im sorry to say :Wink:

----------

